# Aficionados de Meteorologia, «Se merecen todo»



## Vince (23 Dez 2010 às 10:11)

Palavras de Jorge Olcina, professor catedrático da Universidade de Alicante, Espanha.






http://www.ua.es/dossierprensa/2010/12/07/5.html


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2010 às 10:42)

E em Portugal somos considerados ( grosso modo...) malucos....


----------



## actioman (23 Dez 2010 às 15:16)

stormy disse:


> E em Portugal somos considerados ( grosso modo...) malucos....



Nem mais!

Eu que moro aqui mesmo ao lado dos _nuestros hermanos_ e com muitos convivo praticamente a diário, sei que a inveja do seu nível de vida esta sempre latente em muitos de nós (a galinha da minha vizinha é sempre melhor que a minha  ). Seja pelo preço quase irrisório que têm os seus carros, pelo seu poder de compra bem melhor que o nosso, pela alegria que lhes é intrínseca, etc. O certo é que o que realmente nos diferencia é a mentalidade, que em muitas vertentes é bem mais europeia que a nossa. Mais aberta, com menos entraves institucionais e sociais. É talvez por isso que aquela coisa, muito portuguesa da gravata, do Sr. Prof. Doutor., Sr. Eng.º, Sr. Arquitecto e um loooooongo etc de formalismos, por lá não abunda. É mais "tu cá, tu lá", mas atenção o respeito permanece e não é por isso que as pessoas se menosprezam. É precisamente esta barreira, que tanto gostamos de manter e alimentar, que nos faz a nós, amadores de algo, nunca ser levados a sério, porque não somos doutores da meteorologia, falta o canudo. Como tal não somos levados a sério e não nos dão valor publicamente. Reportagens como a SIC fez ou o DN não abundam .
Profissionais na área da meteorologia que por aqui andam, quantos são? Poucos, muito poucos! E certamente só por isso, já demonstram a sua grandeza como seres humanos, sem vaidades "misturam-se" connosco. E tanto que nós o agradecemos pois são os "guardiões" dos aspectos mais científicos e específicos, onde tantas vezes trocamos os pés pelas mãos e com eles tanto aprendemos! Que eu saiba temos o Rozzo, o Chingula e o Nimboestrato (peço desculpa se me esqueço de alguém ). A eles o meu obrigado, pois ajudam-nos a ter mais alguma credibilidade perante os doutos na matéria. 
A educação que nós temos é muito apreciada pelos países que nos conhecem um pouco. Mas esta mania dos formalismos em demasia, como tudo o que é excessivo: Prejudica e estagna as mentalidades! E assim sem sombra de dúvidas, todos nós perdemos de uma forma ou de outra.
Também aqui, fóruns como o MeteoPT, são pioneiros. Pois desbravam caminho e abrem portas até agora insuspeitas para muitos de nós.


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2010 às 17:40)

actioman disse:


> Nem mais!
> 
> Eu que moro aqui mesmo ao lado dos _nuestros hermanos_ e com muitos convivo praticamente a diário, sei que a inveja do seu nível de vida esta sempre latente em muitos de nós (a galinha da minha vizinha é sempre melhor que a minha  ). Seja pelo preço quase irrisório que têm os seus carros, pelo seu poder de compra bem melhor que o nosso, pela alegria que lhes é intrínseca, etc. O certo é que o que realmente nos diferencia é a mentalidade, que em muitas vertentes é bem mais europeia que a nossa. Mais aberta, com menos entraves institucionais e sociais. É talvez por isso que aquela coisa, muito portuguesa da gravata, do Sr. Prof. Doutor., Sr. Eng.º, Sr. Arquitecto e um loooooongo etc de formalismos, por lá não abunda. É mais "tu cá, tu lá", mas atenção o respeito permanece e não é por isso que as pessoas se menosprezam. É precisamente esta barreira, que tanto gostamos de manter e alimentar, que nos faz a nós, amadores de algo, nunca ser levados a sério, porque não somos doutores da meteorologia, falta o canudo. Como tal não nos somos levados a sério e não nos dão valor publicamente. Reportagens como a SIC fez ou o DN não abundam .
> Profissionais na área da meteorologia que por aqui andam, quantos são? Poucos, muito poucos! E certamente só por isso, já demonstram a sua grandeza como seres humanos, sem vaidades "misturam-se" connosco. E tanto que nós o agradecemos pois são os "guardiões" dos aspectos mais científicos e específicos, onde tantas vezes trocamos os pés pelas mãos e com eles tanto aprendemos! Que eu saiba temos o Rozzo, o Chingula e o Nimboestrato (peço desculpa se me esqueço de alguém ). A eles o meu obrigado, pois ajudam-nos a ter mais alguma credibilidade perante os doutos na matéria.
> ...



Eu estive em Viena...lá não teem nem portas no metro...introduzes os cartões no identificador e já tá...é tão diferente...é tudo muito livre e aberto...o pessoal faz o que lhe compete e é tudo numa boa...
Nunca me senti tão bem numa cidade como Viena...fantastico!

Cá...opá, eu gosto de Portugal a nivel paisasistico, o clima tambem é interessante...mas a mentalidade é inquitetantemente infantil...tipo os EUA
Tenho muita pena disto...afinal chegamos a ser um país tão inovador e intrépido, e agora caimos nesta água-choca...bah!


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

stormy disse:


> mas a mentalidade é inquitetantemente infantil...tipo os EUA



Não entendo essa frase, neste contexto não faz sentido, afinal os EUA são o país onde nasceram há muitas décadas atrás todas estas comunidades e que serviram de inspiração a todas as outros espalhadas pelo mundo. Não existe país nenhum onde os aficionados de meteorologia sejam tão respeitados pelos governos e entidades públicas como nos EUA. O Skywarn americano já deu formação a centenas de milhares de aficionados, a rede actualmente tem 290 mil cidadãos certificados. Há 11 mil estações meteorológicas americanas que são mantidas  pela população em regime de voluntariado no programa COOP. Outras iniciativas como o CWOP nasceram nos EUA e é lá que tem maior expressão. O Weather Underground que inspirou centenas de sites do género, nasceu aonde ? EUA. Modelos e imagens de satélite, globais, regionais, de mesoescala, totalmente disponíveis ao público existem aonde ? EUA. Podia debitar-te toneladas de outros exemplos.


----------



## Vince (23 Dez 2010 às 23:43)

actioman disse:


> O certo é que o que realmente nos diferencia é a mentalidade, que em muitas vertentes é bem mais europeia que a nossa. Mais aberta, com menos entraves institucionais e sociais. É talvez por isso que aquela coisa, muito portuguesa da gravata, do Sr. Prof. Doutor., Sr. Eng.º, Sr. Arquitecto e um loooooongo etc de formalismos, por lá não abunda. É mais "tu cá, tu lá", mas atenção o respeito permanece e não é por isso que as pessoas se menosprezam. É precisamente esta barreira, que tanto gostamos de manter e alimentar, que nos faz a nós, amadores de algo, nunca ser levados a sério, porque não somos doutores da meteorologia, falta o canudo. Como tal não nos somos levados a sério e não nos dão valor publicamente. Reportagens como a SIC fez ou o DN não abundam .
> Profissionais na área da meteorologia que por aqui andam, quantos são? Poucos, muito poucos! E certamente só por isso, já demonstram a sua grandeza como seres humanos, sem vaidades "misturam-se" connosco. E tanto que nós o agradecemos pois são os "guardiões" dos aspectos mais científicos e específicos, onde tantas vezes trocamos os pés pelas mãos e com eles tanto aprendemos! Que eu saiba temos o Rozzo, o Chingula e o Nimboestrato (peço desculpa se me esqueço de alguém ). A eles o meu obrigado, pois ajudam-nos a ter mais alguma credibilidade perante os doutos na matéria.



Há mais uns quantos, mas é uma questão que eu me interrogo muitas vezes. O problema em Portugal é que na prática não há assim tantos meteorologistas no activo, somos um país pequeno e os meteorologistas que existem trabalham quase todos no organismo do Estado. E esses raramente participam, quer aqui quer noutros países, o que é compreensível. O problema é que para além do Estado, sobra quase nada (alguns poucos andarão pelo sector eólico, etc) , praticamente andam todos a tentar safar-se (ou a não safar-se de todo infelizmente) em monótonos projectos de investigação, climatologia, bolsas, subsídios,  etc. Pouco mais existe, é a triste realidade do nosso país.

Mas o que me surpreende é os estudantes, noutros fóruns internacionais é natural que os estudantes da área se interessem por estas comunidades e participem activamente nas mesmas, é até uma forma de aprenderem mais e darem "nas vistas", darem também a aprender. Mas em Portugal curiosamente isso não acontece. Atribuo isso a que em muitos casos falte a verdadeira paixão pela área e também ao próprio sistema de ensino, demasiado teórico, antiquado e desinteressante, a maioria das vezes sem qualquer relação com a realidade prática (e esta nossa comunidade é uma coisa muito prática). Entre desinteresse, falta de vocação ou paixão ou mero comodismo ou mesmo péssima formação, sobra muito pouco. Isso passa-se nesta área como em muitas outras do sistema de ensino em Portugal, há todo um comodismo tristonho, de rotinas e desinteresse,  cumprir etapas académicas sem garra nem paixão, adquirir o titulo académico porque sim, tudo coisas que pelo menos a mim me afligem, nesta área como em muitas outras. Os poucos que escapam a esta teia depois quando tentam entrar no mercado de trabalho ainda esbarram em todo o tipo de compadrios e cunhas que existe na nossa sociedade. O que costumo dizer em conversas privadas a alguns jovens deste fórum, é que esqueçam Portugal, que moldem e preparem muito bem todo o seu percurso escolar e académico com o objectivo de irem um dia mais tarde para outro país. Portugal não é um país para gente inteligente, interessada, apaixonada, é um país onde o sucesso e o lucro são invejados e criticados, a competência e dinamismo são cilindrados, é um país onde geralmente a cunha é rainha, os títulos e o formalismos são endeusados. 
E neste sistema, é em comunidades como esta, apaixonada, dedicada, altruísta e voluntária, onde ainda se consegue respirar ar puro.


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2010 às 00:20)

Vince disse:


> Há mais uns quantos, mas é uma questão que eu me interrogo muitas vezes. O problema em Portugal é que na prática não há assim tantos meteorologistas no activo, somos um país pequeno e os meteorologistas que existem trabalham quase todos no organismo do Estado. E esses raramente participam, quer aqui quer noutros países, o que é compreensível. O problema é que para além do Estado, sobra quase nada (alguns poucos andarão pelo sector eólico, etc) , praticamente andam todos a tentar safar-se (ou a não safar-se de todo infelizmente) em monótonos projectos de investigação, climatologia, bolsas, subsídios,  etc. Pouco mais existe, é a triste realidade do nosso país.
> 
> Mas o que me surpreende é os estudantes, noutros fóruns internacionais é natural que os estudantes da área se interessem por estas comunidades e participem activamente nas mesmas, é até uma forma de aprenderem mais e darem "nas vistas", darem também a aprender. Mas em Portugal curiosamente isso não acontece. Atribuo isso a que em muitos casos falte a verdadeira paixão pela área e também ao próprio sistema de ensino, demasiado teórico, antiquado e desinteressante, a maioria das vezes sem qualquer relação com a realidade prática (e esta nossa comunidade é uma coisa muito prática). Entre desinteresse, falta de vocação ou paixão ou mero comodismo ou mesmo péssima formação, sobra muito pouco. Isso passa-se nesta área como em muitas outras do sistema de ensino em Portugal, há todo um comodismo tristonho, de rotinas e desinteresse,  cumprir etapas académicas sem garra nem paixão, adquirir o titulo académico porque sim, tudo coisas que pelo menos a mim me afligem, nesta área como em muitas outras. Os poucos que escapam a esta teia depois quando tentam entrar no mercado de trabalho ainda esbarram em todo o tipo de compadrios e cunhas que existe na nossa sociedade. O que costumo dizer em conversas privadas a alguns jovens deste fórum, é que esqueçam Portugal, que moldem e preparem muito bem todo o seu percurso escolar e académico com o objectivo de irem um dia mais tarde para outro país. Portugal não é um país para gente inteligente, interessada, apaixonada, é um país onde o sucesso e o lucro são invejados e criticados, a competência e dinamismo são cilindrados, é um país onde geralmente a cunha é rainha, os títulos e o formalismos são endeusados.
> E neste sistema, é em comunidades como esta, apaixonada, dedicada, altruísta e voluntária, onde ainda se consegue respirar ar puro.



Vince, na mouche!!! Quando se diz tudo nada mais à que acrescentar!

Parabéns por uma visão tão nobre e ao mesmo tempo real, bem REAL! És dos poucos que sabem bem onde vivem!


----------



## David sf (24 Dez 2010 às 00:26)

Vince disse:


> Não entendo essa frase, neste contexto não faz sentido, afinal os EUA são o país onde nasceram há muitas décadas atrás todas estas comunidades e que serviram de inspiração a todas as outros espalhadas pelo mundo. Não existe país nenhum onde os aficionados de meteorologia sejam tão respeitados pelos governos e entidades públicas como nos EUA. O Skywarn americano já deu formação a centenas de milhares de aficionados, a rede actualmente tem 290 mil cidadãos certificados. Há 11 mil estações meteorológicas americanas que são mantidas  pela população em regime de voluntariado no programa COOP. Outras iniciativas como o CWOP nasceram nos EUA e é lá que tem maior expressão. O Weather Underground que inspirou centenas de sites do género, nasceu aonde ? EUA. Modelos e imagens de satélite, globais, regionais, de mesoescala, totalmente disponíveis ao público existem aonde ? EUA. Podia debitar-te toneladas de outros exemplos.



Nunca estive nos EUA, mas conhecendo a Europa central, percebo o que o Stormy quis dizer. Não creio que se tenho referido à meteorologia, mas sim à mentalidade e nível cultural da população, no seguimento do post do Actioman sobre os dr.  e eng. A sociedade da Europa central é bem mais livre, aberta culturalmente, menos securitária. Em Viena deixam-se os jornais no expositor, sem qualquer vigia, como cá acontece com os gratuitos nos transportes públicos, e as pessoas tiram-nos de lá e deixam o dinheiro correspondente ao seu valor. Na Alemanha o produtor de vegetais deixa-os à venda na beira da estrada e vai à sua vida. Ao fim do dia já não estão lá os vegetais. Mas está o dinheiro correspondente ao seu valor. É um nível de liberdade responsável e civismo que não existe nem em Portugal nem em 99,9% do território dos EUA. Claro que na América, até por imposição legal, todos os produtos resultantes do dinheiro dos contribuintes, entre os quais os modelos meteorológicos, são públicos ao abrigo do freedom of act, a não ser que envolva a segurança e ordem pública. E aí creio que a Europa deveria seguir a América, se bem que ultimamente parece que vai ser a América a seguir a Europa.

Quanto ao tema em si. Não acho que nos achem malucos. Talvez um pouco 'cromos'. Mas há cada vez mais interesse por parte da sociedade em relação à meteorologia. Há interesse, muito despoletado pela comunicação social, não há é qualquer conhecimento, também muito devido à CS. O nível dos boletins meteorológicos em Espanha é muito superior que em Portugal. Então se falarmos do rigor das notícias a diferença é abissal. Mas se formos a ver a Meteored tem 22 páginas de seguimento de modelos neste mês. Nós temos mais de 30. Temos um sétimo da população. É certo que lá são mais restritivos e algumas mensagens que  estão no nosso fórum lá seriam apagadas ou movidas. Mas no geral, os amadores de Portugal não devem nada aos Espanhóis.


----------



## David sf (24 Dez 2010 às 00:37)

actioman disse:


> Vince, na mouche!!! Quando se diz tudo nada mais à que acrescentar!
> 
> Parabéns por uma visão tão nobre e ao mesmo tempo real, bem REAL! És dos poucos que sabem bem onde vivem!



Os cursos superiores em Portugal estão completamente desfasados do mercado de trabalho e são muitas vezes desinteressantes, teóricos e muito generalistas e pouco especializados. Após Bolonha ainda ficaram piores. Comecei a trabalhar há poucos meses na área correspondente ao curso que tirei. Quase nada se aproveitou. E aprendi mais em 9 meses de trabalho que em 5 anos de curso superior. Felizmente trabalho em Portugal e no que gosto. Mas acho muito natural que muita gente não tenha grande interesse na sua área de estudo, principalmente porque nos cursos científicos os primeiros anos são muito maçadores e pouco interessantes. Acresce a isso a nova moda de toda a gente ter que fazer um curso superior, mesmo quando não têm qualquer vocação, só para ter um título de dr ou eng (os títulos de nobreza dos tempos modernos, agora que não há condes nem barões) para termos as universidades cheias de gente sem interesse no que fazem.


----------



## Vince (24 Dez 2010 às 00:50)

David sf disse:


> Nunca estive nos EUA, mas conhecendo a Europa central, percebo o que o Stormy quis dizer. Não creio que se tenho referido à meteorologia, mas sim à mentalidade e nível cultural da população, no seguimento do post do Actioman sobre os dr.  e eng. A sociedade da Europa central é bem mais livre, aberta culturalmente, menos securitária. Em Viena deixam-se os jornais no expositor, sem qualquer vigia, como cá acontece com os gratuitos nos transportes públicos, e as pessoas tiram-nos de lá e deixam o dinheiro correspondente ao seu valor.



Desculpem o off-topic, mas isso ainda faz menos sentido David, dar o exemplo americano quanto a formalidades. Ainda aqui há uns tempos, penso que em Março ou Abril deste ano,  estive numa conferência em Lisboa onde um importante quadro da Microsoft apareceu de Tshirt surfista cor de laranja berrante, e a plateia portuguesa incluindo eu próprio, estava toda vestida de pinguim yuppie-engravatada para o receber. E já tivemos sorte de não ser uma camisa havaiana 
A facilidade de contacto com as pessoas e instituições, eu troco regularmente emails na minha área profissional, e até mesmo em assuntos do fórum, com pessoas da NOAA, NHC, etc, que me respondem muitas vezes tão rapidamente como uma meia hora por exemplo, não se importam de perder um pouco de tempo comigo a discutir um assunto qualquer, é todo um modelo que nada tem de formal, é uma sociedade baseada em servir o público, e fazem-no de forma natural, e bem disposta. Experimenta tu próprio contactar alguém em algumas instituições americanas e vais ficar surpreendido com a disponibilidade que eles tem, comparativamente ao que se passa por cá, ou mesmo na Europa em geral, em que muitas vezes nem se dão ao trabalho de responder, mesmo dias, semanas ou meses depois. 

E já agora, isso dos expositores de jornais “consumer trust”, nasceu nos EUA também, como não poderia deixar de ser. Os americanos até já tinham jornais gratuitos ainda nós andávamos entretidos com ditaduras nos anos 40 ou 50.

O problema destas generalizações é evidente, há para aí uma serie de malta que se dedica a perpetuar o mito da imagem dos americanos como sendo estúpidos ou ignorantes. Ora os EUA são um grande país, quase um continente, 300 milhões de habitantes, em apenas 40 anos cresceram 100 milhões, e naturalmente existe de tudo nessa sociedade extremamente aberta e dinâmica. Mas a imagem que muitos tentam transmitir dos EUA é como alguém tentar transmitir a imagem de Portugal como sendo um país de peixeiras do bolhão ou dos artistas da nossa musica pimba. Em apenas uma única cidade americana, Nova York, vendem-se muito mais bilhetes para espectáculos culturais, museus, vendem-se mais livros, etc, do que Portugal inteiro. Mas muito mais. Resumindo, tomara-nos nós termos a investigação cientifica que existe em países como os EUA.


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2010 às 00:53)

David sf disse:


> Os cursos superiores em Portugal estão completamente desfasados do mercado de trabalho e são muitas vezes desinteressantes, teóricos e muito generalistas e pouco especializados. Após Bolonha ainda ficaram piores. Comecei a trabalhar há poucos meses na área correspondente ao curso que tirei. Quase nada se aproveitou. E aprendi mais em 9 meses de trabalho que em 5 anos de curso superior. Felizmente trabalho em Portugal e no que gosto. Mas acho muito natural que muita gente não tenha grande interesse na sua área de estudo, principalmente porque nos cursos científicos os primeiros anos são muito maçadores e pouco interessantes. Acresce a isso a nova moda de toda a gente ter que fazer um curso superior, mesmo quando não têm qualquer vocação, só para ter um título de dr ou eng (os títulos de nobreza dos tempos modernos, agora que não há condes nem barões) para termos as universidades cheias de gente sem interesse no que fazem.



David parabéns então! E a partir de agora és o Dr. David! hehehe 

Abraço!


----------



## actioman (24 Dez 2010 às 01:00)

David sf disse:


> Nunca estive nos EUA, mas conhecendo a Europa central, percebo o que o Stormy quis dizer. Não creio que se tenho referido à meteorologia, mas sim à mentalidade e nível cultural da população, no seguimento do post do Actioman sobre os dr.  e eng. A sociedade da Europa central é bem mais livre, aberta culturalmente, menos securitária. Em Viena deixam-se os jornais no expositor, sem qualquer vigia, como cá acontece com os gratuitos nos transportes públicos, e as pessoas tiram-nos de lá e deixam o dinheiro correspondente ao seu valor. Na Alemanha o produtor de vegetais deixa-os à venda na beira da estrada e vai à sua vida. Ao fim do dia já não estão lá os vegetais. Mas está o dinheiro correspondente ao seu valor. É um nível de liberdade responsável e civismo que não existe nem em Portugal nem em 99,9% do território dos EUA. Claro que na América, até por imposição legal, todos os produtos resultantes do dinheiro dos contribuintes, entre os quais os modelos meteorológicos, são públicos ao abrigo do freedom of act, a não ser que envolva a segurança e ordem pública. E aí creio que a Europa deveria seguir a América, se bem que ultimamente parece que vai ser a América a seguir a Europa.
> 
> Quanto ao tema em si. Não acho que nos achem malucos. Talvez um pouco 'cromos'. Mas há cada vez mais interesse por parte da sociedade em relação à meteorologia. Há interesse, muito despoletado pela comunicação social, não há é qualquer conhecimento, também muito devido à CS. O nível dos boletins meteorológicos em Espanha é muito superior que em Portugal. Então se falarmos do rigor das notícias a diferença é abissal. Mas se formos a ver a Meteored tem 22 páginas de seguimento de modelos neste mês. Nós temos mais de 30. Temos um sétimo da população. É certo que lá são mais restritivos e algumas mensagens que  estão no nosso fórum lá seriam apagadas ou movidas. Mas no geral, os amadores de Portugal não devem nada aos Espanhóis.



Pois eu já lá estive e esquecendo a paranóia que os domina, na segurança,  as fronteiras e aeroportos, tudo o resto, pelo menos nas cidades que visitei é bem liberal e de mentalidade bem mais aberta que a nossa. Uma das vantagens que eles têm é o facto de terem uma grande miscelânea cultural, religiosa e racial.
Os jornais também os vi à venda por lá nos mesmo moldes que o Stormy referiu (aliás vê-se muito nos filmes).
Isto para nem falar nos MacDonalds, onde as "buidas" são de grande variedade e imaginem só de "buffet livre"!! Cá haveria gente que se intoxicaria de refrigerantes até mais não! 

É claro que os EUA são um continente e há certamente muitas Américas.


----------



## David sf (24 Dez 2010 às 09:16)

actioman disse:


> David parabéns então! E a partir de agora és o Dr. David! hehehe
> 
> Abraço!



Obrigado. Mas sou Eng. David.



Vince disse:


> O problema destas generalizações é evidente, há para aí uma serie de malta que se dedica a perpetuar o mito da imagem dos americanos como sendo estúpidos ou ignorantes. Ora os EUA são um grande país, quase um continente, 300 milhões de habitantes, em apenas 40 anos cresceram 100 milhões, e naturalmente existe de tudo nessa sociedade extremamente aberta e dinâmica. Mas a imagem que muitos tentam transmitir dos EUA é como alguém tentar transmitir a imagem de Portugal como sendo um país de peixeiras do bolhão ou dos artistas da nossa musica pimba. Em apenas uma única cidade americana, Nova York, vendem-se muito mais bilhetes para espectáculos culturais, museus, vendem-se mais livros, etc, do que Portugal inteiro. Mas muito mais. Resumindo, tomara-nos nós termos a investigação cientifica que existe em países como os EUA.



Quando andei a pesquisar coisas sobre a Roménia encontrei um diário de viagem num blog brasileiro. Uma das fotografias mostrava a entrada para um WC, onde o desenho da casa de banho para os homens era igual ao das mulheres, com uma excepção: tinha bigode. Comentário da autora do blog: "As portuguesas entravam nesta" (na dos homens). 

Não podemos generalizar. Nova York é um mundo, a sociedade mais aberta do globo, com população de todos os continentes, todos os credos religiosos e políticos. Mas o americano médio, aquele que decide eleições, e portanto, aqueles para quem os políticos governam, não são os de NY. Aí se os democratas estão por cima ganham 90-10, se estão por baixo ganham 70-30, e no sistema "the winner takes it all" é irrelevante por quanto se ganha. O americano que decide é o rancheiro armado até aos dentes, o líder religioso de uma seita fundamentalista ou o ignorante que não sabe que o Brasil tem indivíduos de raça negra (este já foi presidente). Não é preciso ver programas europeus, muitas vezes anti americanos, basta assistir ao Jon Stewart ou outros programas do género. O americano médio acha os nova iorquinos depravados, anti patriotas, etc.

Os EUA foram, desde o séc XVIII, desde a sua fundação, o símbolo da liberdade no mundo. Passaram por vários períodos conturbados no mundo sempre desse modo, salvo raras excepções (McCarthismo, p. e.). Mas nos últimos anos têm começado a ceder ao medo e ao ódio, os mesmos sentimentos que levaram Hitler e outros ao poder. Movimentos como o Tea Party da inefável Sarah Palin e da sua trupe de fundamentalistas são um perigo para o mundo, maior ainda que qualquer taliban, porque pode alcançar uma posição muito importante no xadrez político mundial. Felizmente parece que os americanos não o estão a acolher assim tão bem. Mas nunca se sabe, mais um atentado terrorista, um agravar da crise e...

Claro que a nível científico são muito mais avançados que Portugal e estão um pouco à frente da Europa, até porque importam muitos cérebros europeus que vão atrás de melhores condições de trabalho. 

Perdão pelo off-topic.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Dez 2010 às 11:47)

OFF TOPPIC

Nao sabia muito bem onde enquandrar esta questao pessoal..Existem muitos aficionados de Meteorologia portadores Da Sindrome de Asperger.
é o meu caso.
Gostava de saber se existem mais membros "aspies" aqui no Forum  para trocar umas ideias se possivel.Mandem PM

Desculpem o off-toppic


----------



## Chingula (24 Dez 2010 às 16:53)

Entendo que este ponto de encontro é uma experiência gratificante e interessante e sê-lo-á, cada vez mais, conforme o tratamento que cada um de nós lhe dermos.
Não se pode ganhar credibilidade por decreto ou por vontade de uns poucos...o *saber* e o seu *reconhecimento* carecem de esforço, criatividade, estudo e de preocupação pelo rigor e qualidade por parte de todos nós...cometer-se-ão alguns erros, certo, mas isso faz parte do crescimento...
Penso que os administradores estão no bom caminho e quiçá, um dia, consigam plataformas de cooperação institucional inéditas em Portugal...
Por tradição os centros do saber (Universidades e escolas em geral) são avessas a "aberturas" com o exterior e, pior ainda, as instituições "donas" legais da matéria prima até ao producto final...mas o diálogo é sempre possível.


----------

